# Renne Toney



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 11, 2007)

Whatever happened to Renne Toney????


----------



## Arnold (Aug 14, 2007)

:: The Official Website of Renne Toney ::

My current weight : between 207-211 lbs.
Contest weight : 198 lbs.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## largepkg (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh dear lord!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 14, 2007)

I am speechlless............


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 14, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> Whatever happened to Renne Toney????


This is your 3 thread already asking this.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 14, 2007)

a better question is male or female?


----------



## Gordo (Aug 14, 2007)

A line was crossed very early on in her/his career. I'm curious what he/she looked like prior to anabolics. Is that it for them, once mascularization has occurred they're basically screwed?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 14, 2007)

That thing has a vagina?


----------



## Twigz (Aug 15, 2007)

To hell with testing for roids, they need to start testing for penis!!!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 15, 2007)

That woman is vomit worthy...


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 16, 2007)

OK but she has worked hard for 20 years and states she does nottake steroids.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 16, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> OK but she has worked hard for 20 years and states she does nottake steroids.


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 16, 2007)

OK so does anyone out there have proof that she took steroids???She claims she does not that's it all natural.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 16, 2007)

Do you have proof it's natural?


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 16, 2007)

We can only take her word and from past interviews she does not seem to be a liar!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't want to. I still don't believe it's a girl.


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 16, 2007)

She has always stated she was a woman.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 16, 2007)

So have I.


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 16, 2007)

She looks like a girl on the previous picture


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 16, 2007)

In my honest opinion David, I think you look better as Renne.
You looked more feminine back then, now you look a little....well manly.





DAVIDBLACK said:


>


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> In my honest opinion David, I think you look better as Renne.
> You looked more feminine back then, now you look a little....well manly.



Your saying David IS Rene?  That makes sense..


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 16, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Your saying David IS Rene? That makes sense..


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 17, 2007)

Please I amnot Renne,just respect her hard work and dedication.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 17, 2007)

in the name of everything sacred, why on Earth would a woman do that to herself? she looks likee a man!!!


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 17, 2007)

I think Ms Toney hard work is great. It may be a bit too much for your taste, but she has the right to do what she wants with her body.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 17, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> I think Ms Toney hard work is great. It may be a bit too much for your taste, but she has the right to do what she wants with her body.




True.  Very true.

Then again, I have the right to throw up when I look at it.


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 17, 2007)

I am sure Ms Toney has plenty of guys and girls who find her attractive.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 18, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> I am sure Ms Toney has plenty of guys and girls who find her attractive.



You don't count as "plenty of guys and girls."

You're alone on this one.


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 18, 2007)

OK, She sure has a lot of members on her website!!!1


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 18, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> OK, She sure has a lot of members on her website!!!1


 
And one between her legs.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 18, 2007)

I do not think Ms Toney is a male.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2007)

Ms Toney is the ugliest guy I have ever seen.


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 18, 2007)

Again as you can see from previous post Ms Toney is a female who has taken Women's Bodybulding to the extreme, but that does not mean she has become a man.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 18, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> And one between her legs.



Your post is gold.


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 18, 2007)

Doms, I guess you are not a Renne Toney Fan!!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2007)

Shut up Johnnny


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 18, 2007)

Who's Johnny??


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2007)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...-football-player-dying-helmet-helmet-hit.html

You know.. im watching you..


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 19, 2007)

I see in that Ms Toney is back touring Fitness Shows. She will be in ATL Aug30-Sept4 and FT Laudedale Sept 14-16...Houston Oct 12-13...Maybe some of you can check her out and see for yourself she is all female!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 19, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> I see in that Ms Toney is back touring Fitness Shows. She will be in ATL Aug30-Sept4 and FT Laudedale Sept 14-16...Houston Oct 12-13...Maybe some of you can check her out and see for yourself she is all female!!!!


If I lived around there I would be happy to attend.

Look, she set out a goal to be what she is now. It may not be every one's ideal but if she's happy then good for her. To me she's too much.

I bust your chops for reason Dave, you either know her, work for her, promote her or may even be her. You started  three threads promoting her. 
If  you want honest answers you have to be honest with us.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 19, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> Maybe some of you can check her out and see for yourself she is all female!!!!


The only way to tell is if I grab her/he down there. But he/she may kick my ass.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 19, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> The only way to tell is if I grab her/he down there. But he/she may kick my ass.



Besides, even if you do win the bet, you lose...


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 19, 2007)

I do not work, promote , or know Ms Toney...I'm  just giving my observations...Plus since you guys and gals claims she has no fans then who is paying all this money to see her at all these locations....I am sure she is not attending these events for free!!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 19, 2007)

PreMier said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...-football-player-dying-helmet-helmet-hit.html
> 
> You know.. im watching you..



I dont know if I ever got to see Johnny.  Do you know the thread that was used to finally ban him?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 19, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> I see in that Ms Toney is back touring Fitness Shows. She will be in ATL Aug30-Sept4 and FT Laudedale Sept 14-16...Houston Oct 12-13...Maybe some of you can check her out and see for yourself she is all female!!!!



so you start a thread asking what happened to "her" and now you are giving us her guest appearance schedule?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 19, 2007)

He must be Renne's penis, and is trying to find his way home.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I dont know if I ever got to see Johnny.  Do you know the thread that was used to finally ban him?



It was a growing number of threads, a lot were deleted.. another good read is the wreckless drivers thread.. makes me LOL every time.  I really hated that guy though.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 20, 2007)

I swear that girl dressed in boy clothes would not be questioned.....I was thinking IT was a very gay man....cause that doesn't look even close to female....In some of those pics she looks the size of some middle-weights....or bigger....even putting the muscle aside, it doesn't look female at all. And I don't care what she/he says that is not natural muscle. If so then so is Mr. Coleman.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 20, 2007)

After viewing her site...in addition to my first blurb I would like to add NO *FEMALE* has 20 1/4" arms shredded....and can rightly say she is "natural"....NONE!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 21, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2007)

Yea, it's a dude.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah that's steroid use.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 22, 2007)

I bet if that started out female her clit is so big it could pose as a hermaphrodite and make porn....and probably make more loot then its BBing career.


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 22, 2007)

*Rt*

Stop the negative talk. Ms Toney is a woman and has never claimed to be man. I am sure she is making a six fgure salary anyway without doing porn,


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 22, 2007)

Why is that man wearing those womens bikinis and dresses?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 23, 2007)

If this wasn't a thread about a female BBer.....and you saw that video I think 9 of 10 people wouldn't even hesitate to say that is a man.....or a gay man....but that doesn't even resemble a female in any way.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 23, 2007)

DavidBlack, you need to hop off Renne's dick.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> Stop the negative talk. Ms Toney is a woman and has never claimed to be man. I am sure she is making a six fgure salary anyway without doing porn,



I guess it depends on how you qualify a female.


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 24, 2007)

*Rt*

Wow!!! You people are so judgemental and can not give credit to someone who obviously worked hard!!!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> Wow!!! You people are so judgemental and can not give credit to someone who obviously worked hard!!!



I give her credit, she is bigger than me!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 24, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> DavidBlack, you need to hop off Renne's dick.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> Wow!!! You people are so judge mental and can not give credit to someone who obviously worked hard!!!


I will her credit, but I don't think the general public would find her attractive.
I don't even think half the body builders would, but if that was her goal I applaud her for achieving her dream.


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 24, 2007)

*Rt*

I have seen several pics of Ms Toney and she seems to be wearing a wedding ring..So she is probably married, I guess someone finds her attractive!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2007)

A blind man.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> I have seen several pics of Ms Toney and she seems to be wearing a wedding ring..So she is probably married, I guess *someone finds her attractive!*



maybe a woman?


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 24, 2007)

*Rt*

OK, on new website or post have I ever heard she was gay???


----------



## vortrit (Aug 24, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> OK, on new website or post have I ever heard she was gay???



I believe you have heard that more than once on this jewel of a website.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 24, 2007)

*Renne*

I have never heard that she was gay???Whee is this information coming from except lies and rumors


----------



## vortrit (Aug 24, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> I have never heard that she was gay???Whee is this information coming from except lies and rumors



Frankie says: "relax"


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 24, 2007)

It's not nice to state something that just may be a rumor...She may have a husband or kids out there who may read these post!!!


----------



## vortrit (Aug 24, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> It's not nice to state something that just may be a rumor...She may have a husband or kids out there who may read these post!!!



Yeah, you're probably right. I think Jay Cutler frequents here, as well. Ronnie Coleman, also...


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 24, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> It's not nice to state something that just may be a rumor...She may have a husband or kids out there who may read these post!!!


Like they don't have doubts either.

Why do you defend Rene so much?

Come clean and maybe we can support you guys or guy.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 24, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> Wow!!! You people are so judgemental and can not give credit to someone who obviously worked hard!!!



Seriously? That is like giving credit to a slim guy in a dress that pumped himself up hormones to grow tits...and had the hair zapped from his body to look like women...

I have no doubt in addition to a load of steroids she worked her ass off to look like that....but it doesn't make it OK! It might be to her, but I can find 90% or better of this country that wouldn't agree what she has done to herself is "OK" when promoting what a woman should resemble. Or for that matter what a female should look like after weight training....There are those fatty women out there scared to curl a dumbell with fear they will look like that in two months.....and that ain't right!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2007)

I give her complete respect and credit for that physique, hell even for a male it's damn impressive and could win any local or state bodybuilding show (male division), but the fact is there is nothing about this person that  resembles a female in any way, shape or form, even the face looks more masculine than most natural males...that is our only point here. 

I was not implying that she was gay, I was saying that maybe another female would find her attractive since she looks like a male.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 25, 2007)

I give her credit for the hard work she put in to get that way....but personally I think she took the hormones way too far...she looks 100% male. As for her body what she has done is amazing and I am sure most women couldn't do that even with hormones.....so that is something to be proud of if that is what she is shooting for.

I feel she has ruined any hope of being feminine...cause nothing is sexy about that.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 25, 2007)

Hmm....will her looks return to their original form after she stops steroids?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Hmm....will her looks return to their original form after she stops steroids?



She's gonna be one scary old man.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 25, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I give her credit for the hard work she put in to get that way....but personally I think she took the hormones way too far...she looks 100% male. As for her body what she has done is amazing and I am sure most women couldn't do that even with hormones.....so that is something to be proud of if that is what she is shooting for.
> 
> I feel she has ruined any hope of being feminine...cause nothing is sexy about that.


And that coming from a man who has used 60563 Trojan condoms.  He's absolutely right.  If I was an undercover closet fag then I'd hit it, but other than that this woman is the least attractive female I've seen south of 200 pounds.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 25, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> It's not nice to state something that just may be a rumor...She may have a husband or kids out there who may read these post!!!



Ok Mr. Renee Toney,

the jig is up.

We know you married that beast of a she-hulk, and its time that you admit it to everybody.

Her enlarged clitoris is bigger than your erect penis.



min0 lee said:


> Hmm....will her looks return to their original form after she stops steroids?


Her bones will never shift back to a more feminine form.

Her jaw will always be a dudes jaw, etc etc etc.


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 25, 2007)

As I stated before I am not married or do I know Ms. Toney...I just respect her hard work and you guys and gals are just down right mean spirted. I guess this is why there is hardly any support for women's body building...It makes me wonder if any women body bulder can make a living from the sport without having to do other things on the side.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> As I stated before I am not married or do I know Ms. Toney...I just respect her hard work and you guys and gals are just down right mean spirted. I guess this is why there is hardly any support for women's body building...It makes me wonder if any women body bulder can make a living from the sport without having to do other things on the side.




She's certainly not turning tricks.


----------



## DAVIDBLACK (Aug 25, 2007)

*Rennee Toney*

Hopefully not, but having to participate in wrestling matches for money and doing live web cam sites are just as degrading....Most male bodybulders do not have to go to that level.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> Hopefully not, but having to participate in wrestling matches for money and doing live web cam sites are just as degrading....Most male bodybulders do not have to go to that level.



I don't feel one bit sorry for her. She did that to her body, nobody else.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 26, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I don't feel one bit sorry for her. She did that to her body, nobody else.



I dont know what I could add to this.

She consciously, consistently made a decision to pursue her own fate, 

and she did.

She looks like a dude,

a mega ripped dude, 

but a man nonetheless.

I respect her for her conditioning, simply because of the hard work it took. I do not find it attractive, nor do I feel that it is a decision she will never regret, 

but, it is what it is.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 26, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> I dont know what I could add to this.
> 
> She consciously, consistently made a decision to pursue her own fate,
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what DAVIDBLACK wants to hear from us. She used ungodly amounts of steroids to get where she is, basically her own Frankenstein. She's disgusting and nobody is really being that unfair IMO in questioning her masculinity considering the gallons of testosterone pumped into her body over the years. 

She _is_ a dude, minus the gift of standing up while pissing.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 26, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> Hopefully not, but having to participate in wrestling matches for money and doing live web cam sites are just as degrading....Most male bodybulders do not have to go to that level.




I call bullshit on that....I would say there are a LOT of male BBers doing immoral shit on the side for money. For secret santa one year a coworker knowing how much like enjoy BBing gave me a mag...but it was one of those subliminal fag mags....well low and behold flipping through it there was johnny jackson looking ghay as fuk....doing gay video dancing shit...a lot of those guys put on shows for men to make money....if you are not top 5 in the sport you don't make a decent living considering how much it costs to support their drug use, and diet.....along with other costs. Its not like male BBers have multi-million dollar contracts with Nike....BBing isn't a sport making many of them well off when you compare it to other mainstream sports.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 26, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> As I stated before I am not married or do I know Ms. Toney...I just respect her hard work and you guys and gals are just down right mean spirited. *I guess this is why there is hardly any support for women's body building...*It makes me wonder if any women body builder can make a living from the sport without having to do other things on the side.



Female bodybuilding is dead, it died after Corey Everson retired, the future is Figure, let's keep females looking like females.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 26, 2007)

Prince said:


> Female bodybuilding is dead, it died after Corey Everson retired, the future is Figure, let's keep females looking like females.



Amen!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 26, 2007)

Prince said:


> Female bodybuilding is dead, it died after Corey Everson retired, the future is Figure, let's keep females looking like females.


Women with sprayed on tans and fake tits built like Evander Holyfield standing on a stage flexing is just soooo sexy.  When the real tits go away and the voice starts to resemble that of Johhny Cash it's almost as sexy as pulling up to a stoplight and seeing someone digging in their nose.


----------



## JANA (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello to all, I have a 22 year old girlfriend in Memephis that has been dating Ms. Toney for over 6 months. She is a cool person and does deserve all the mean things that have been said on this post. She is a nice person and very femine in person!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 26, 2007)

JANA said:


> Hello to all, I have a 22 year old girlfriend in Memephis that has been dating Ms. Toney for over 6 months. She is a cool person and does deserve all the mean things that have been said on this post. She is a nice person and very femine in person!!!


Obviously there is nothing feminine about her at all, but thanks for stopping by and confirming our suspicions that she's gay.  I'm kinda curious how our little patch of the world drew your attention.  What popped up in your radar that compelled you to post here?


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 26, 2007)

JANA said:


> Hello to all, I have a 22 year old girlfriend in Memephis that has been dating Ms. Toney for over 6 months. She is a cool person and does deserve all the mean things that have been said on this post. She is a nice person and very femine in person!!!



u joined this board just to say that?


----------



## JANA (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes, I joined this forum to defend a friend. Plus so what if she is in a relationship with my friend I bet most of you when your 47 cna not pull off sating a 22 year old!!!!


----------



## JANA (Aug 26, 2007)

Again, I say to make myself clear: I bet a lot of you out there when your 47 wish you could date a 22 year old.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 26, 2007)

JANA said:


> Again, I say to make myself clear: I bet a lot of you out there when your 47 wish you could date a 22 year old.


I am a 47 year old an no I don't want to date some so much younger than me.  Could I?  Lol ... 

Dating a person that much younger than me would be a pain in the ass.  People aren't really broke in enough for anything more than casual dating 'til they hit their late 20's and beyond.  Some are the exception, but most aren't really ready 'til they have been out and about and enjoyed life.

I would say though that we all welcome you to IM and hope that you stay.  I respect that you went this far to stand by your friend and would like to see a person with integrity like you stick around.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 26, 2007)

JANA said:


> Again, I say to make myself clear: I bet a lot of you out there when your 47 wish you could date a 22 year old.


Your also 22? Hmmm....can I ask what a 47 year female tastes like?


----------



## JANA (Aug 26, 2007)

I have no idea. I am currently married to wonderful Army man. Who is in Iraq surving his country. My friend I went to school together in Memphis. Thanks for your unexpected response Mino Lee.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 26, 2007)

You can expect a few things from me......


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 26, 2007)

Have you ever met Rene?


----------



## JANA (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes, I have and as I have stated previously she is very femine looking in person.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 26, 2007)

I never met her in person so I really can't say much there, but in those pictures she's in she looks bigger than most bodybuilders.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 26, 2007)

DAVIDBLACK said:


> I think Ms Toney hard work is great. It may be a bit too much for your taste, but she has the right to do what she wants with her body.



Nobody is saying that shy shouldn't. We are all just saying that she is a disgusting looking woman, and she has done massive amounts of steroids. To believe otherwise shows a lack of intelligence.


----------



## JANA (Aug 26, 2007)

I am just saying to each it's own. If she is happy and confident in the way she looks then good for her. I just feel for her because so many people are so critical of the way she chooses to live her life and I am pretty sure it's hard for her just to go to mall to shop for ladies clothes without people staring at her or to enter a ladies bathroom.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 26, 2007)

Well.....what do you expect


----------



## KelJu (Aug 26, 2007)

JANA said:


> I am just saying to each it's own. If she is happy and confident in the way she looks then good for her. I just feel for her because so many people are so critical of the way she chooses to live her life and I am pretty sure it's hard for her just to go to mall to shop for ladies clothes without people staring at her or to enter a ladies bathroom.





Well if I choose to put on a skanky dress and walk around with my nuts hanging out, people would judge me too. You can't expect people to not make fun of shit like that.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 26, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Well if I choose to put on a skanky dress and walk around with my nuts hanging out, people would judge me too. You can't expect people to not make fun of shit like that.


Absofugginlutely.  For a great reverse perspective brother K here is 6'2" and 220 with a beard and a nose ring.  Now picture him in a dress with pumps and a hand bag.  In the eyes of a man brother K dressed like that and Renne are equally feminine and equally not sexy.  Well ... a normal man anyway.


----------



## danny81 (Aug 26, 2007)

i i stated sometihng along the lines of huge girls are gross and i got a whole lot of people mad at me.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 27, 2007)

danny81 said:


> I stated something along the lines of huge girls are gross and I got a whole lot of people mad at me.


Yes but were you wearing expensive cologne when you did it? Seeee you have to know the tricks on this kinda stuff.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Your saying David IS Rene?  That makes sense..



that was my guess. on one hand it is odd that on a forum where muscle is the focus so many people are revolted by a woman with that much muscle. on the other hand i wonder how big her not steroidized clitoris is. i'd wager she's hung better than some guy's i've dated. i doubt very much she is natural. i haven't read the whole thread but i hope Jodi chimes in here sometime.... i'm no expert but


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2007)

at this thead. 



PreMier said:


> Shut up Johnnny





DOMS said:


> Besides, even if you do win the bet, you lose...





DAVIDBLACK said:


> It's not nice to state something that just may be a rumor...She may have a husband or kids out there who may read these post!!!




or her mom Vanessa del Rio 



ReproMan said:


> She's gonna be one scary old man.





BoneCrusher said:


> And that coming from a man who has used 60563 Trojan condoms...





min0 lee said:


> Your also 22? Hmmm....can I ask what a 47 year female tastes like?





KelJu said:


> Well if I choose to put on a skanky dress and walk around with my nuts hanging out, people would judge me too. You can't expect people to not make fun of shit like that.



this has the makings of a classic im thread


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 27, 2007)

Her mom was VDR?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Her mom was VDR?





 just a hunch


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 27, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i i stated sometihng along the lines of huge girls are gross and i got a whole lot of people mad at me.



I remember that... It was poor timing Danny.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2007)

The only reason I put my nose into this is cause I know Rene is David Black.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> The only reason I put my nose into this is cause I know Rene is David Black.




how do you know?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> how do you know?


Because I am Jana...who is also David Black......who is really Renne.....who is really Albert Beckles in drag.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2007)

David made 3 or 4 threads asking the same question, then takes it personnal the insults that were given. Then has a another member pop out of nowhere to defend Renne.

Remember that Asian guy who was Robs college buddy, well I actually saw him in another site and he asked people what does he think of this certain bodybuilder which was really him self....he was trying to gauge other peoples opinion about body.


----------



## danny81 (Aug 27, 2007)

lol. BC and repro.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 27, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> David made 3 or 4 threads asking the same question, then takes it personnal the insults that were given. Then has a another member pop out of nowhere to defend Renne.
> 
> Remember that Asian guy who was Robs college buddy, well I actually saw him in another site and he asked people what does he think of this certain bodybuilder which was really him self....he was trying to gauge other peoples opinion about body.



It would be tough to be a woman and have that much in depth in your face convo about how unattractive you look.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> It would be tough to be a woman and have that much in depth in your face convo about how unattractive you look.


Exactly.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2007)

n now we all suspect Renne does the whole mud wrestling/webcam thing to make ends meet. would have been way more productive to come to this forum and respect the members here by just being honest. and it's much more effective to defend yourself as yourself instead of making yourself look like an idiot with the game playing. even if you looked amazing no one wants to pay to go see a johnnny.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> n now we all suspect Renne does the whole mud wrestling/webcam thing to make ends meet. would have been way more productive to come to this forum and respect the members here by just being honest. and it's much more effective to defend yourself as yourself instead of making yourself look like an idiot with the game playing. even if you looked amazing no one wants to pay to go see a johnnny.


Exactly.


----------



## JANA (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok G uys and Gals I go to this thread through Google. This forum is on the second page. I am not Renne or do I know David Black. Just defending someone I knew by surfing the web!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 28, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Ok.





It is on the 2nd page of Google, along with another thread over at BB.com. Looks like David is going by the alias of ben1966 over there and is up to the same shit.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> It is on the 2nd page of Google, along with another thread over at BB.com. Looks like David is going by the alias of ben1966 over there and is up to the same shit.


I smelled it a mile away.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2007)

I found this on google. 


I think her friends just made t worse for Renne.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 28, 2007)

I think he has a case of Gyno.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2007)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*IronBelles Video*

*Video on Demand*

*A Call to Arms - Renne Toney*

*by Flexible Productions*

If you've already purchased: *DOWNLOAD HERE* 



​*Just Released!* The massive Renne Toney with her friend Pro-Bodybuilder Tonie Norman in an action packed video. First the two girls do an arm workout in the gym - it is absolutely amazing to see renne's arms pump up to a full 20" and using 155 lbs. barbell curls! After the gym the girls do some kickboxing, each taking turns showing off their skills. Then it's off shopping for some new sexy outfits. Watch each girl try on and model their new clothes. Then off to the studio to do some great posing work in their new clothes. And finally... whew!... what a day! ... now it's time to relax and soak those tired, sore muscles in the hot tub. 

*(59 minutes - 203 megs - 2 parts)* *Easy Purchase with Visa/MasterCard just 24.95!*
​[/FONT]


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2007)

EEK!! Pfunk and I are on page 2 of google!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2007)

Jana, if you think we are bad read up on other forums. They have less mercy.



> .........Blech!





> something isnt right here


 


> she is jacked and looks very much like a man (only pointing out the obvious)


 


> I've never seen a *real* woman bber this big....according to Palumbo she has had more success competing in countries other than the USA because in the USA her size is not viewed as favorably as in other countries.


 


> wow thats a man with a vagina, how is that possible!





> OMG....her steroids......are taking steroids...


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> It is on the 2nd page of Google, along with another thread over at BB.com. Looks like David is going by the alias of ben1966 over there and is up to the same shit.


Your right, they type the same way.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2007)

All kidding aside, she has an awesome bicep peak. 
Wow, you have to gives props for that.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2007)

Her site: Renne Toney :: Nutrition

This is her cheat meal, damn.


> For the most part "I EAT CLEAN YEAR ROUND". On Sundays, I have a cheat day . Along with my usually planned meals I will eat something that i have been craving like ice cream, blueberry muffins and gummy bears. These are my favorite cheat foods. Now, when I say cheat, I mean I will eat the entire* 1/2 gallon of ice cream*, a* 20 pack of blueberry muffins* and *1 lb. of gummy bears*. I do it, get it out of my system, no guilt, it's done.


Here's what she normally eats. 

HERE IS A TYPICAL DAILY MEAL PLAN FOR ME... 
*MEAL 1 *
8-10 EGG WHITE OMELET (depends on size of egg) AND 2 YOLKS 
1 BOWL OF RICE OR OATS 
H2O AND ALL VITAMIN/MINERAL SUPPLEMENTS. 
*MEAL 2 *
3/4 LB FISH 
VEGEES 
RICE 
*MEAL 3 *
PEANUT BUTTER SPREAD OVER SWEET POTATO 
1 GRAPEFRUIT 
*MEAL 4 *
3/4 FISH 
VEGEES 
SMALL RED POTATO 
ICED TEA 
*MEAL 5 *
8-10 EGG WHITE OMELET W/ 2 SLICES VEGEE CHEESE 
VEGEES 
*MEAL 6 *
VEGEES AND TOFU GRILL MIX 
LARGE SALAD


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 28, 2007)

Her friends forehead starts at the back of her head...yikes!

and that cheat meal....she is one hongry bitch!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2007)

I wouldn't eat that cheat meal for fear of the after affects.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 28, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I wouldn't eat that cheat meal for fear of the after affects.



Looking like a large black man?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Looking like a large black man?


 
No, taking large shits.


----------



## JANA (Aug 28, 2007)

OMG I can not believe someone posted topless pictures of Ms Toney on this post..That is rude and inhumane. I guess I did do her an injustice by trying to defend her I am so sorry I ever posted on this site.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 28, 2007)

JANA said:


> OMG I can not believe someone posted topless pictures of Ms Toney on this post..That is rude and inhumane. I guess I did do her an injustice by trying to defend her I am so sorry I ever posted on this site.



It's not like those are candid shots....


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2007)

JANA said:


> OMG I can not believe someone posted topless pictures of Ms Toney on this post..That is rude and inhumane. I guess I did do her an injustice by trying to defend her I am so sorry I ever posted on this site.


They are all over the web. Just google it, I found it the same the way you found this.

If it really bothers you then you should ask a Mod to delete it being I can't now.

OK Ben?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 28, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I found this on google.
> 
> 
> I think her friends just made t worse for Renne.




It looks like a guy throwing his hands up like "eh, damn gyno is back again. Where is my nolvadex"?


----------



## fistmehard (Aug 29, 2007)

Prince said:


>



sexyyy


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2007)

fistmehard said:


> sexyyy


You never know, some people do like that.
Someone has to.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 29, 2007)

This is what I would call the the higher end of OK for a female BBer...like this girl is muscles, and toned...but she looks like woman. I'd even go as far as saying she turns me on.

The girl in the topic of this thread is far beyond lady like.


----------



## danny81 (Aug 29, 2007)

no way is that a girl.
http://www.ironbellesvideo.com/dl121/121.jpg


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 29, 2007)

i think renne is a woman that has chemically convinced her body it's male. i was thinking jodi might come offer her opinion as to if it's possible this bb is "natural" i say no effing way.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> This is what I would call the the higher end of OK for a female BBer...like this girl is muscles, and toned...but she looks like woman. I'd even go as far as saying she turns me on.
> 
> The girl in the topic of this thread is far beyond lady like.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2007)

Multi Gags:21 - Just For Laughs Video


----------



## monty5662 (Dec 1, 2009)

*renne toney*

i agree. where is her official website ? its very strange that she has gone off the radar screens


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2009)

monty5662 said:


> i agree. where is her official website ? its very strange that she has gone off the radar screens


Strange that you just got on the radar.


----------



## monty5662 (Dec 2, 2009)

*renne toney*



min0 lee said:


> Strange that you just got on the radar.


 
but where is she these days ? u havent answered my question


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 2, 2009)

I thought you would know.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2009)

who the fuck dug up _this_ corpse?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 2, 2009)

Don't be so harsh on Rene, she's not that bad looking.


----------



## monty5662 (Dec 3, 2009)

*renne*



min0 lee said:


> I thought you would know.


 

I am not getting very far with this forum. What makes you i would know what's happened to her". This is the last time i am going to bother to ask this question


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2009)

I searched for her on Google and I came up with these hits.


Renne Toney | Facebook

123people


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 3, 2009)

Renne Toney | Facebook

lol


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> Renne Toney | Facebook
> 
> lol



Looks like her.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 4, 2009)

Ya'll are mean...she is a pretty woman...not a lab rat dog.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 4, 2009)

we aren't mean. that's a damn fine lookin' dog. and Renne is a handsome gal.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 4, 2009)

Little Wing my bad...thread was so old I thought it was about the blonde above with the boxing gloves...not that black dude..I mean woman in question. sorrry!


----------

